# Suggestions for 4 zone multiple source system



## Buck455 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello all. I'm looking for ideas for a cost effective and elegant system for my polebarn/man cave. 

My barn has two rooms (shop area and the man cave). The clean room will have a 7.1 home theater system (3D and potentially 4k ready) and the source components on one end (main zone), and on the other end is a band rehearsal space where I'd like to have 2 (stereo) speakers that can share sources (zone 2). Zone 3 would be a seperate HD TV in the shop area with wall mounted speakers in the corners of the shop (ideally a 5.1 system in that zone, but 4 speakers may be enough). Zone 4 would be 2 outdoor speakers. Zone 2 is negotiable if it substantially increased the complexity/cost of the system.

I would like to push seperate sources to the two TVs and seperate audio to the 4 zones (when the second TV is not being used, obviously). I'd like to be able to control the system through smartphone. I like the idea of wall mounted control keypads (for when I don't want to get dirty hands on my phone), but that's not a requirement.

I'm not sure if a miniature WHA system or a multizone AVR would be more appropriate. 

Suggestions/advice please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I wonder if you might have a less complex setup if you used two units. An AVR for your 7.1 setup and zone 2. Another for zone 3 and 4. For the 2ch zones, possibly even the Oppo 105 for the processor and DAC paired with a nice amp?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Call the people over at HTD they should have the equipment you need at a good price. They will help you diagram it out

http://www.htd.com/#&panel1-2


----------



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been happy with my Apple airplay setup in my house, but I have a couple Apple computers and iPhones. If you use android, it isn't quite as simple to use. (I think, I've never actually tried using an Android device with it)


----------

